# Raekor Charge Barb Build Grift 45 - 2.1.2 S2



## ReaLBashman (8. März 2015)

Hey Leute,

 

ich habe auf Diablofans mal mein aktuelles Build vorgestellt.

 

Link: http://www.diablofans.com/builds/52914-raekor-charge-build-2-1-2-gr-45-gameplay-video

 

Lasst mich wissen was ihr davon haltet. Ich bin auch immer an Feedback interessiert, um mein Equip und mein Build zu optimieren .

 

Grüße

 

Bashman


----------

